# DCC Voltage



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

What shoulf the voltage be on each side of the DCS Port A and Port B 
thanks


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

HO setting is around 13.5 v on the meters AC setting. It is not accurate but is close.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you look in a manual it will tell you how to accurately set the voltage output.
If you don't have a manual go to Digitrax and download it.


----------

